# Fidelco Protectiveness?



## Dainerra

I've seen many people commenting that Fidelco uses GSDs because they will "protect" their owners. I've even heard that it says that on their website.
I did find comments about "keeping them safe" 

I know that there are some Fidelco people around here, so anyone care to sit the record straight?


----------



## JakodaCD OA

protect? as in aggressively protect? Fidelco is about 30 minutes from me, we have puppy raisers in town here, they aren't brought up to "protect" their owners, but as with any gsd you wouldn't know till it happens I suppose.

They "protect" their owners from the everyday things they are supposed to protect them from (walking into traffic for example) but have never heard of one aggressively protecting their owners from say, an attack.


----------



## Rerun

I could only find this quote: 
The Fidelco German shepherd was created from Bavarian stock. It is an outstanding and exclusive product of selective breeding from strong working lines and has evolved to be truly a breed within a breed. Our dogs possess the characteristics of the ideal working guide; intelligence, temperament, stamina and stability. 
They are responsible for our clients’ safety at all times. This formidable task requires us to have an uncompromising focus on the quality of the breed, which is a hallmark of the Fidelco shepherd. 

Personally, I don't take that to mean protective. I take it to mean exactly what it says - safety. Not to allow their handler to walk in front of a car, or in an open hole on the ground, or into a low hanging sign, etc.

I think you are reading too much into this.


----------



## Dainerra

No, I afree with you Rerun. That it means to protect them from the things a guide dog always protecvts from.
I just had someone arguing on another forum that they (fidelco) uses GSDs because they are more protective and that other breeds would allow their owner to be robbed or harmed by "bad guys"


----------



## Andaka

I had heard that one of the reasons that many guide dog schools have gone back to GSDs is that the labs and Goldens let muggers get the handlers. Even if they don't "attack", just the sight of a GSD is usually enough to prevent a mugger.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Actually Fidelco just got two Crooked Creek puppies into their program


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I noticed that Jess had picked two CC pups up. 

Wish Jess would post here again so we could get her opinion on this topic.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I'm kinda not "with" the quote rerun posted they are from 'bavarian' stock. I haven't kept up with their website so couldn't say.

Back in the day, Fidelco used to breed outside their own dogs. My first gsd was out of a fidelco stud dog, as was Dodge who's father was a retired stud dog used in the Fidelco program.

Not sure what they are breeding now, I have seen a couple of their dogs here in town, (puppy raisers) and they are nice well balanced dogs. Have met a few 'rejects' and again, nothing I'd 'reject' out of my household)

I also know of someone who has a male out of hena-c that Fidelco has shown an interest in breeding to (or so the owner has told me) 

Unfortunately Robbie Kaman(sp) who started the program has passed away but her work lives on.


----------



## NancyJ

I knew some very nice Fidelco dogs that were SAR dogs. I think Marcia Koenig had one, I know Tricia Heldman had one. Very nice dogs. The SAR folks quit getting the "rejcts" because the state police started taking the rejects of both sexes (at the beginning they did not want the females but I think they use them for detection work...not sure....have not chatted with Tricia on it for a few years.

I really gathered that any dog that had working drives suitalbe for police work or detection work were too drivey for their program and it was just part of the breeding that you knew not every puppy was going to be what the program needed.


----------



## Liesje

Sounds like they have a good thing going if the rejects are doing police work!


----------



## vomlittlehaus

I suppose I could ask Jody Potter. Since she was the breeding manager for several years there.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I've never heard that but I wonder if they get less people distracting the dogs? The reason I ask this is because I know a lot of people have trouble with people distracting their service dogs and trying to pet them... I know my BIL has had this happen with his guide dog(Lab).
I have found that people are less likely to try to pet Bianca than with other breeds I've owned even though she is just as friendly, and people tend to keep their distance more. Especially if she is wearing a harness and they somehow think she is "working".


----------



## JakodaCD OA

do you mean because they use GSD's exclusively that the breed can distract people from coming up to them? 

Fidelco has always used gsd's, because of the brains of the breed , I don't think it's because the breed may distract people, if that was what you were asking


----------



## Crookedcreekranch

Actually Jess picked up 6 of our puppies from Crooked Creek. 

Very excited to have our puppies in the Fidelco program. We believe our puppies have the right balance of temperament and health that they are seeking.

We look forward to updates about our puppies and how they are progressing.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Very happy for you Karen, you must be beaming with pride!


----------



## Chicagocanine

JakodaCD OA said:


> Fidelco has always used gsd's, because of the brains of the breed , I don't think it's because the breed may distract people, if that was what you were asking


No, that's not what I meant. I just wondered if the GSD guide dogs might get less people trying to pet and bother them than say a Lab or Golden guide dog gets... 
I was wondering because I've found that people seem more likely to keep their distance from my GSD in general (even though she's friendly and calm/well-trained), and even more so if they mistake her for a "working dog"... It seems that any time my GSD is wearing any sort of bandana, harness, or backpack people often mistake her for a police or service dog and say things like "don't bother that police dog!" or "don't pet that dog, it's working" as they walk past us. If they are close enough to hear me I will tell them she's just a pet and they can pet her if they want.
Which is the opposite of the problem my BIL has with his Lab who actually IS a guide dog and people try to run up and pet him.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I see what you mean, and you could very well be right, I think people view labs/goldens as really approachable dogs as you have said.


----------



## SheilaH

I did a search on google to see if I could find any accounts of people with guide dogs being accosted (in NYC). I hate to say this, but I did find one account of a mugging in Manhattan. The culprits robbed the guy - and then stole his guide dog! ... and (sigh) it was a German Shepherd!!! There was one other account of a woman with a guide dog who was pick pocketed, but the article (and news video) did not describe the dog.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Fidelco started with 100% Kirschental bloodlines in the beginning. It was my understanding that the dogs in their program were unmatched for brains, but after the death of the Kamans they started using more bloodlines that were in the US.
I almost got one of their rejects from the program last year. The lady at Fidelco wanted me to talk with the foster home and told me she was a great judge of animal character. But after talking to the foster home and then the trainers at Fidelco, they admitted that the GSD had some emotional problems and was unstable/dog aggressive. He was bred for protection and brains, but did not have the brains for the program and was too reactive for the police departments. When I talked to the office again and told them I was going to look at other places, they berated me and told me I was being too picky and that the foster home was an elderly lady who just could not handle an 18mo old male. Not a good business model and quite the 180 from the first conversation.
I ended up talking to the Fullers directly before Karl passed and he set up two WL breeding's just for me and sent me his choices from the litters for less than the "Fidelco dropout". Could not have asked for a nicer couple to work with. Today I have some of the smartest GSD's I have ever had the pleasure of working with in my home and to honor Karl's request, their pups will be trained as herding and service dogs.


----------

